# Is Your Baby-Daddy Circ'd?



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Or "all the men you've loved before...."?

My DH is uncirc'd, he was born in Germany, his mother is British his dad is American. He says that his mother didn't even know what circ _was_ when he was born.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

My husband is from France and he is not circ'ed.
My brother and father are from here and they are not circed either.

It was pretty easy for me to feel normal with not circ'ing my sons








Lisa


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

My husband is circumcised. In fact, I've never seen an adult intact penis (in real life - I have seen pictures of them).


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My DH is intact.

He was a month preemie. I wonder sometimes whether his mama would have cut him if he were born full term. His elder brother is cut. His two younger brothers are intact, but there is a 4 year difference between he and his younger brother and a 10 year difference between he and his youngest brother.

At any rate, I'm very happy he has a normal penis. I would never have considered circumsizing my son, so I feel we've avoided issues about that because it's always been a "given" what we'd do.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

My dh is, as was every other man I have known.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

My husband is cut....but my ex-boyfriend was not....


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

DH is circ'ed and it took very little research on his part to decide not to circ our DS. I truly admire him for being secure enough in himself that he didn't need his son to "look like his daddy."


----------



## momma earthical (May 21, 2006)

My dp is American and is circ'ed, my previous partners were not circ'ed (from the UK). It was not even a conversation when ds2 was born, my dp has no need to have his son be "like" him.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

My babydaddy is not cut.


----------



## jesrox (Apr 5, 2007)

mine is...he wanted to circ in the beginning but was swayed due to the baby not having pain relief...plus it not being his choice. If for some crazy reason the babe want's to be circ'd as an adult, I told him I'd pay for it!
At least then it would be his choice as an informed adult.

I've never seen an intact male IRL, my "baby daddy" is the only person I"ve had intercourse with...when I "hooked up" with people in my younger years they were all circ'd....









I think it is getting a lot more common to leave babies intact, so when our children are adults it won't seem out of place!!


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

yes, he is cut...but has started to restore...

oldest boy is cut, the youngest two are not...

peace...


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

my dh is circ'ed. we have a son due in late dec./early jan. and he will NOT be circ'ed-my dh is as adamently against it as I am.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

baby daddy yes, handful of ex boyfriends no, handful of ex boyfriends yes


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My partner is, and my oldest son's dad is, and every man whose penis I've seen has been.
But not my boys or most of the little boys I know.


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

My DH is. His is the only I've ever seen...

He's talked about restoring, and we even bought a tugger...but he doesn't use it. Honestly, I don't think he likes to try, since it is a CONSTANT reminder of what he is missing.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes he is, and he's the only guy I've ever been with.


----------



## ared1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Yep. He is circ'd. In fact, the only intact penis I have seen is my 2 boys.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is, but not too happy about it. Cutting our son was never a consideration.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

nope, mine is intact.

not that you asked about siblings but both my bro's are intact too







my mom is a very anti-circ midwife and I just got lucky and married someone who was not circ'd so it was never an issue when our 3 boys were born.


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

I've never been with an intact man. If I had only known when I was younger...


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DH is circ'd. I haven't had sex with anyone else, so I can't compare. I am a nurse, and have seem MANY penis's. It's rare I see an intact one. But they are usually much older men that I see. I have no idea what is common in other age groups.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope, he's intact. Born in MN, fwiw.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hate the term babydaddy. I'm not 17!

Anyhow, my child father isn't. I'm not sure why-most of the guys his age (mid 50's) I've been with have been circumsized.

I don't care either way.

Oh, I have a daughter, but I would not have had a son circumsized.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

DH is intact. His mom was paying the hospital bill out of pocket and saw no reason to add the procedure thank God. DS is intact too, we didn't see a single reason to bother with the surgery, wound, and loss of a body part for him either.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaE* 
My husband is circumcised. In fact, I've never seen an adult intact penis (in real life - I have seen pictures of them).

Same here.

Luckily, once I showed my Dh what I learned about circ, he said that he couldn't believe guys would "pull the 'our son needs to look like me' BS!"







That made me very happy to hear! He was adopted, so he doesn't blame his parents for it (and his parents don't seem so keen on it after I showed them articles and resources as to why we weren't cutting our son).


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

My dh is British and intact. We live in Scotland, so circ was never on the cards.

I'd never even thought about it until ds was about 3 weeks old and I was talking to an American friend - who asked me if we'd had him circed.

That's when I started looking into it (my immediate was reaction was - why in the world would we do that?), and I've been an intactivist ever since.

DH is the only man I've been with, so I can't compare first hand experiences. But when I compare my experience of sex with my friends' experiences (all my friends I can 'talk sex' with are American and have circ'ed husbands) - I am very, very thankful that I was lucky enough to marry an intact Brit (DH is great for many other reasons as well!).


----------



## carebear1779 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaE* 
My husband is circumcised. In fact, I've never seen an adult intact penis (in real life - I have seen pictures of them).

Yep mine too. My brother is intact but I have never seen him, and I really wouldn't care to.







:


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

XH and BF are both circumcised. When I told XH I didn't want to have our (future) child circumcised, he just shrugged and said ok. It was never any big deal for him. I've shared a lot of info with BF about circ and he is definitely behind not circ'ing. He's not restoring, but considering it.

I have been with one intact person. There is definitely a difference.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes - not as an infant, but as part of hypospadias surgery when he was a toddler. I had never seen an intact penis in real life until DS.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, his was as an infant against his will







:.


----------



## Sashka (Oct 2, 2007)

My husband is 1/2 Filipino, born in Manila to a Filipino mom and an American military dad. One of then (I'm assuming FIL) said yes to circ, not realizing that it doesn't mean quite the same thing there as it does here in the USA. So DH is supercised. So on the plus side, he still has all of his foreskin, but it is not intact.

The sad thing is that MIL and FIL never even know that the circ wasn't "right." On one hand that's good because they never tried to have it "completed" later on, but DH went his whole life thinking he had a botched circ where they took the top and left the bottom. It wasn't until after our son was born and I was researching circ (making sure we did the right thing) that I found out about the tradition of supercision in the Philippines and showed DH the information and pictures. Fortunately he was never the type that wanted his son to "look like daddy" anyway, he said no to circ before he even knew about his own. But it was a big revelation for him and he had to call his parents right away and say "did you know about this??" They didn't. It must not have been a strongly-opinioned decision for them, since when we told them we weren't going to circ our son, FIL said "are you sure?" and we said "yes" and that was the last time they ever mentioned it. I'm glad they didn't push the matter, but it also means they must have done it to DH "just because."


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

My ex husband is circ'd (we had a daughter though so it didn't come up. He's of the mind that uncirc is gross- no matter how much I fight with his about it- still- LOL)
My DP is also circed- Andrew's dad. He was adamant that Andrew be cut. That obviously worked out well for him. There are some things- OK A lot of things but whatever- that I don't take anyone else's opinions into account for... DNA or no


----------



## kalynnsmom (Dec 3, 2004)

Yup, my babydaddy is cut.


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

DH ~ cut
Dh's bro ~ cut
Father ~ cut
Brother ~ cut
ex BF ~ cut
a handful of men that I sampled in college ~ all cut

My boys ~ INTACT!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
Yes, his was as an infant against his will







:.

Yep, here as well. The scar and the discoloration make me sad. He's used to it, though. I'm so glad our son is intact.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Dh is circumcised. I've never had the pleasure of meeting a man with an intact penis, as everyone I know is circ'ed (excepting my sons).
Except my grandfather- and, umm, ewww. Don't want to see that one.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

DS's dad is circ'ed and when we found out that we were having a boy there was a battle of keeping him intact. Growing up a dear friend of ours and my brothers were all intact so I thought that was the norm until I was an adult. I have never seen an adult intact penis IRL.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

My DH is intact.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

He's intact, as is every penis I have seen in my life.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes, he is. In fact, my oldest son was the first intact male I have ever seen IRL. (to my knowlege anyhow







)

Take care,
Tara


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

yes.


----------



## JamieBrewHa (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaE* 
My husband is circumcised. In fact, I've never seen an adult intact penis (in real life - I have seen pictures of them).









:


----------



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

All males in my family are happily intact.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

My dh is intact - he's Vietnamese. While their breastfeeding rates are sadly low (but climbing!







) at least their circ rates are nearly non-existent!

Our ds is intact as well.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

DH is intact, born in Connecticut.
His father was circumcised and no, he was not emotionally scarred from not "matching".


----------



## nora--not a llama (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaE* 
My husband is circumcised. In fact, I've never seen an adult intact penis (in real life - I have seen pictures of them).

Neither have I.


----------



## drnmd1216 (Jan 9, 2004)

My husband is unfortunately circ'ed, but one of the lucky ones to have a looser circumcision with part of his frenulum left. I am so proud of him though-he is just as much as an intactivist as I am!!


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

My dh and every man I have ever been with is cut.
Figures that I would happily married before I find out that possiblities of an intact man







:








Only intact penises I've seen belong to little boys I've babysat in the past couple years


----------



## ejcmassage (Aug 25, 2007)

Dh is intact, but oddly both his brothers (one older, one younger) are circ'ed. He never asked so he doesn't know why, but he has said he feels very grateful he's intact. I hadn't put much thought into circing before preg, but the only thing about our birth he was adamant about was not circing our son.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

*I have never seen an intact penis on a man. I have seen photos and I am not going to lie it is ugly as hell if you ask me... BUT... that is no reason to make my son suffer through a barbaric procedure so he will be left with all his little parts.*


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Like many of the PPs, my DS's is the first intact penis I'd ever seen, IRL or in pics! Well, actually, I think I got a quick flash of an intact penis on a baby at an LLL meeting when the mom was changing his diaper, but at the time I had been too embarrassed to ask!!

I'm so happy I didn't have a boy until #3 - if my DD1 had been a boy, I'm sure she would have been circ'd







DD2 probably too. I hadn't really discovered all this information until I was pg with DS - and it's mostly thanks to MDC that I knew not to cut him!!









ETA: It took a little bit of convincing of my DH at first to leave DS intact - but actually not as much as I had feared! He's totally against circ now!


----------



## erika978 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine is circ'ed. Funny thing is, he is the only guy I know that is. At least over here. We live in Ireland and it is extremely rare to circ. But MIL had this whole hygiene thing and told the doctors that his foreskin was too tight (it wasn't) so they would circ.

We won't be circing our sons. DH doesn't care so much that he was, but doesn't get why anyone would circ.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Dada is circ'd, all babies are intact. It was just logic to him.

I so wish my husband were intact. Just looking at a circ'd penis turns me off sometimes.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
My dh is, as was every other man I have known.

Me too.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Everyone Ive been with has been cut.
Hubby is looking into restoring.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

Yes, as is every man I've ever been with.


----------



## yokosmile (Apr 22, 2007)

Intact, born in OK in 1984 (a minor miracle).


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
I really hate the term babydaddy. I'm not 17!










:


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

All my lovers have been cut.... current DP remembers being circed







:.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

My h is intact (from the UK) but has severe scarring/phimosis due to his mother ripping back his foreskin as a baby
fil - circ for 'medical' reasons

I'd never really heard of/understood what circ was until I was pregnant, so I've got no clue about other guys. I think most probably were. One was Vietnamese, I think he must've been intact


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaE* 
My husband is circumcised. In fact, I've never seen an adult intact penis (in real life - I have seen pictures of them).

Same here. I've seen unirced children in daycares I worked in (very few







), but I've never seen an adult uncirced penis, except in pictures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
I really hate the term babydaddy. I'm not 17!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Blythe* 
*I have never seen an intact penis on a man. I have seen photos and I am not going to lie it is ugly as hell if you ask me... BUT... that is no reason to make my son suffer through a barbaric procedure so he will be left with all his little parts.*

Actually, if you really look at them, aren't all penises, circed and uncirced, kinda ugly?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've never knowlingly been with an uncirc'ed man. I'm not sure about some of the men I've had casual encounters with when I was 18, but any "real relationships" I've had have been with Jewish men who had a Bris Milah in infancy.

ITA that adult penises are not exactly pretty to look at whether they're circ'ed or not. And baby penises just look like cute little baby penises whether they're circ'ed or not. And little boy penises just look like "Go get some clothes on already and stop running around half naked" no matter the circ status.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
Actually, if you really look at them, aren't all penises, circed and uncirced, kinda ugly?









I was trying to find a nice way to say that! I agree.

As for the original question, dh and any other adult penis I've glimpsed has been circed









Back to the theme of 'ugly'. There are some 'nicer' galleries of intact penises...I would puzzle that someone would actually find ALL of them ugly. I think often what men think is 'pleasing' is far different than what women find pleasing visually-- so if you come across sites that have images from an articstic standpoint, you might actually find more that you might not find ugly. That probably goes for both circed and intact.

For example, the gallery of intact art http://www.circumstitions.com/Art3.html shows many popular classical nudes (such as Michaelangelos David, Leonardo da Vinci's "Vitruvian man"). One of the moms on my mainstream expecting club posted a link to a photo gallery (tasteful nudes, all intact), because so many people had such a misguided notiion of what an intact penis looked like. I have no idea what the site was, but I think it was the first time I didn't think a penis WAS ugly.

But it did feel weird to look. But then again, now it just feels WEIRD that I had to look at a site to see what a normal adult penis should look like.

Jessica


----------



## ejcmassage (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the term baby daddy is funny







I use it when ever possible, especially when my husband isn't living up to his fatherly duties like changing diapers.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

Actually, if you really look at them, aren't all penises, circed and uncirced, kinda ugly?
Do not think me weird but when I see an erect penis I get all happy inside. lol I LOVE the male form.... now you want to talk UGLY> The vagina. lol


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

My DP is intact and is from Scotland.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My DP is cut but he was 5 when it was done and he remembers the pain clearly. When I met him I already had two sons and when boy #3 was born he didn't argue one bit about keeping him intact.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

My father was born in Germany, and is intact.

My husband was born in the Mid-West and is (surprisingly) intact. (Yay!)

The only other penises I have ever seen were those of my nephews during diaper changes - two born in America to my sister were circumcized ("to look like Daddy"). My best friend (who is closer than my sister) adopted a little boy from Eastern Europe and his looked like an elephant trunk! LOL! (He was 14 months old when he came home, and it's likely that he was "retracted" because his was fully retractable







: )

ETA: Not all penises are ugly. My DH's penis is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, he is. Any future sons will be left intact.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My dh is circ'd. Ds isn't. Dh has been my only partner.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

He was circ'ed.









I've had mostly circ'ed partners, but a few longterm boyfriends who were intact. For me, it's not better or worse, just different. For DH though, it's not as good as it would have been if he was just left alone, and that's sad. He is against circ completely.


----------



## yokosmile (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think penises are ugly at all. And I find it disturbing to see exposed glans on an infant.. nothing at all "cute" about it.







:


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yokosmile* 
I don't think penises are ugly at all. And I find it disturbing to see exposed glans on an infant.. nothing at all "cute" about it.







:

I agree. I've sadly seen a few from playgroups, etc. It just looks so abnormal. The normal colored shaft skin and then a bluish/pink giant glans exposed







:, it's really obvious to see on an infant that the glans IS an internal organ as it was meant to be.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejcmassage* 
I think the term baby daddy is funny







I use it when ever possible, especially when my husband isn't living up to his fatherly duties like changing diapers.









I use it all the time too. I think it's hilarious. My exhusband calls me "baby momma" too lol. I love to say baby daddy to my mom because she gets all mad (she works in a jail so I guess she hears it a lot and from not so nice people. She tells me I sound like an inmate haaaaa)


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejcmassage* 
I think the term baby daddy is funny







I use it when ever possible, especially when my husband isn't living up to his fatherly duties like changing diapers.










See, I find it offensive. now in the OP it just annoys me to no end. It wasn't specifically directed to me. If t was, yeah, offensive. I'm not that kind of girl! As I said, I'm not 17, I've never been on Springer, and there was no confusion as to who my child's father is!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

My guy is cut. Only one boyfriend wasn't, and he was how I first learned about the anti-circ movement, actually!

DP is totally supportive of not circumcising our son, however.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

my husband is cut, but in the process of restoring (yay!!)
every guy I've been with has been cut








I've seen intact men at the nude beach, and I thought they were beautiful







Cut men just look mutilated to me now. DS is intact of course


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
My dh is, as was every other man I have known.

me too...


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
See, I find it offensive. now in the OP it just annoys me to no end. It wasn't specifically directed to me. If t was, yeah, offensive. I'm not that kind of girl! As I said, I'm not 17, I've never been on Springer, and there was no confusion as to who my child's father is!

me too...I think it sounds juvenile, personally...


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
My DH's penis is BEAUTIFUL!









Mine too - my husband's, that is.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, all of my partners have been circ'd. But DH did say (before we found out DD was a girl) we were not circ'ing if we had a boy. He has two sons from a previous marriage and they are not circ'd.

Also, (TMI from my mom) my dad is not circ'd.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I've never heard the term baby-daddy, I thought it was a typo-- or just the posters nick name of how to say it. Thought it was cute- but not something I would use.

Lol.

Jessica


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My DH is cut. He was sure that our son would be until I showed him just what circumcision was. Like most cut men he didn't really know that anything had been done to him. He is very sad about it and was very against having the same thing done to his son. That was a huge relief.


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

yes he is circed, wishes he wasnt. Hes the only person I have ever had sex with.

None of our boys are. I have seen very few intact men.

I worked in hospitals and nursing homes as a teen and rarely saw intact men, once in a while I would but it was extremely uncommon. I'm really, really hoping for a change.

At least we have ended it with our children







we are the first in each of our families to stop the tradition of male genital mutilation.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
See, I find it offensive. now in the OP it just annoys me to no end. It wasn't specifically directed to me. If t was, yeah, offensive. I'm not that kind of girl! As I said, I'm not 17, I've never been on Springer, and there was no confusion as to who my child's father is!

I thought anyone would recognize it came in a jokey manner, to soften a personal question. I aplogize if it annoyed you to no end, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dh is intact. He was born/raised in India and circ is not part of that culture at all. We had agreed not to circ our kids, but as it turned out we had girls.

I also don't like babydaddy-- I have been married to my dh for close to 12 years. Maybe next time use "the father of your child".


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

my dh is intact, and his was the first intact penis i saw, i think i was 16? hehe, anyhow although his buddies teased him about it i never saw it as an issue, actually thought it was cool and told his mum so. Mostly my other partners were cut, never made a difference to me, although i think i prefer intact, just seems normal, which it is. Obviously when ds is born in another 4 weeks his will be left alone.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

My DH is circ'd but is at the beginning of the restoration process.







My DSs are the only males (adult or child) on either side of our family that are intact.







:

It's sad, out of all the penises I have met in my personal life, (more than 10, fewer than 20) not one has been intact! I grew up in the midwest, though, and circ rates have historically been very high there.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
I also don't like babydaddy-- I have been married to my dh for close to 12 years. Maybe next time use "the father of your child".

It was a JOKE. You know, like ha ha. Sheez! "The father of your child" doesn't sound very funny to me. I've apologized, and now I'm dropping it.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Nope. He's not and no future sons will be either. His father is circumcised though and my dh is VERY glad they don't "match"







Both my brothers were circumcised, but my youngest brother had complications so my mom is totally on board with her (future) grandsons remaining intact. My siblings are all much younger than I am so I'm hoping that I have a boy before they do. That way intact will be normal to them and I'll have intact nephews too









love and peace.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, DH is circ'd.







:















But DS isn't!


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

My DH is intact








His dad is too, but his older brother was circ'd. My MIL was actually the one who had to hold BIL while he wa circ'd .. she changed her mind during the procedure but at that point it;s too late/she didn;t say anything etc. (she was actually talke into alot fo stuff w BIL.. FFing etc)
So my DH and his younger brotehr are intact.
yeah!


----------



## dkapdblack (Apr 19, 2007)

DH, circ'd








All American exes, circ'd
Non-American exes (Canadian & Mexican), uncirc'd
Brother, uncirc'd
DS, uncirc'd
I was worried DH would want to circ because he is, but it took almost no effort to convince him otherwise. Foreskin restoration, though... not such an easy sell









I personally like the way penises look, and I think an uncirc'd penis is awesome- how it's all wrapped up and protected in a little skin cocoon


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Dh is circed and we are both totally against it.


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMom* 
It was a JOKE. You know, like ha ha. Sheez! "The father of your child" doesn't sound very funny to me. I've apologized, and now I'm dropping it.

Yeah, really. People need to lighten up.







:


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
My babydaddy is not cut.

Ditto here.


----------



## PJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabbitmum* 
He's intact, as is every penis I have seen in my life.









How lucky for you!!!


----------



## moonshoes (Jun 1, 2007)

yes, DH is circ'ed. So are all the men I've ever, uh-hem, _known_ in my life. And all of my little nephews







:

so glad that DH was adamantly against circing our son!


----------



## ejcmassage (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMom* 
It was a JOKE. You know, like ha ha. Sheez! "The father of your child" doesn't sound very funny to me. I've apologized, and now I'm dropping it.

Well I thought it was funny. DH is Baby daddy just like my tiny diamond necklace is my bling bling.


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evenstar* 
DH is circ'ed and it took very little research on his part to decide not to circ our DS. I truly admire him for being secure enough in himself that he didn't need his son to "look like his daddy."


same exact situation here....

there are wonderful guys out there!!!


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My dh is cut (high & tight







) My ds is intact!!!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejcmassage* 
Well I thought it was funny. DH is Baby daddy just like my tiny diamond necklace is my bling bling.









They just call it bling now. "Bling bling" is a couple years ago.
















I want an intact man, but of course, I wouldn't take it out on him if he didn't have any choice in the matter.


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

Ick, I hate babydaddy too.

He's circumcised, unfortunately. Intact sex is something I really miss.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

dh is circ'd. The odd thing about it is at one point in conversation it came up that his father is NOT. So why he was done I don't know.

My brother is and is pretty pissed about it.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My DH is intact and so are all of the men in his very Irish family. Circ is just NOT done. I feel bad for guys who are cut. All the guys I dated in high school were cut, except for 1 and I only know this because he told me ( I think he was worried about what I'd think. But it never got far enough for me to even see what it looked like. I didnt know what a normal penis looked like until I met DH. Isn't that sad? )


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DH is circed and he's annoyed about it. I have only dated one intact man. I love Baby-daddy, I think it's cute.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

Mine is circumcized. He is very hurt and angry about it.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

DH is circ'ed, and got quite grumpy when he found out that having not been circ'd would have made sex even better.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

My dad, brother and my fianc'e are all circumcised, because when they were born, it was common to do this for cleanliness reasons (little was known about the side effects later on in life).

I honestly have never seen an intact penis, except in health or sex advice books. Though, if I have a son in the future, both me and my fianc'e are not going to get him circumcised.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 4 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

My DH is INTACT!!! I love every inch of it! TMI?









I had a bunch of other partners 1 of whom was a Native American from Alaska and he was intact. The rest were circed...and not so good in the sack if IRC...







:


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

My DH is circ'd, but he doesn't seem to care (at least he's never said anything, but he hasn't done the research about it, either). I kinda wish he weren't (and his Mom told me she regrets it, but didn't know any better at the time) but I wouldn't tell him that.

DS is not, and I like to think that someday his future wife will thank me.









P.S.-- I like "baby-daddy" cuz it's funny!


----------



## Hoping4sumBBdust (May 30, 2006)

I am sooooo happy I am preggers with a girl, because DH would want to circ _*even though he isnt*_







:







:

I was soooo sure we were having a boy, but the 20weeks u/s said girl, and i felt so relieved because for the first 20 weeks, I was trying to show him article after article, videos of actual circ's.

Here is the kicker..... not only is he intact (and i swear i tell him how much better it is all the time!) _he is from Europe_ He was born & raised in Hungary, and moved to the US at 17. In Hungary, its almost unheard of to circ, and he has the stupidest reasons for WANTING too...... social acceptance in America.







:







:

I dont know if anything was ever said to him, or why he is so self counsious about it. He knoes that I eventually win all fights, and will win this one too when the time comes,







:but its still kind of aggravating.

So, how do you beat that one? An intact adult male from Europe wanting to circ for social reasons. It honestly makes me sick to my tummy!

Oh, and I call him my babydaddy all the time! But its ok, cause we're young. Oh, and when I first saw his intact penis, I thought it was hideous.....







:but his was the first uncirced one I saw...... a few weeks later, I was happy he's intact!!!!!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I've never been with a man who wasn't circ'd. Dh is very happy with our decision to leave ds intact


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoping4sumBBdust* 
I am sooooo happy I am preggers with a girl, because DH would want to circ _*even though he isnt*_







:







:

I was soooo sure we were having a boy, but the 20weeks u/s said girl, and i felt so relieved because for the first 20 weeks, I was trying to show him article after article, videos of actual circ's.

Here is the kicker..... not only is he intact (and i swear i tell him how much better it is all the time!) _he is from Europe_ He was born & raised in Hungary, and moved to the US at 17. In Hungary, its almost unheard of to circ, and he has the stupidest reasons for WANTING too...... social acceptance in America.







:







:

I dont know if anything was ever said to him, or why he is so self counsious about it. He knoes that I eventually win all fights, and will win this one too when the time comes,







:but its still kind of aggravating.

So, how do you beat that one? An intact adult male from Europe wanting to circ for social reasons. It honestly makes me sick to my tummy!

Oh, and I call him my babydaddy all the time! But its ok, cause we're young. Oh, and when I first saw his intact penis, I thought it was hideous.....







:but his was the first uncirced one I saw...... a few weeks later, I was happy he's intact!!!!!

I'm dumbfounded.

The next time he brings it up, I would say, "If circumcision is such an important part of social acceptance in America for you, let's sign you up and get you on the chopping block."

Seriously, that makes NO sense.


----------



## Hoping4sumBBdust (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
I'm dumbfounded.

The next time he brings it up, I would say, "If circumcision is such an important part of social acceptance in America for you, let's sign you up and get you on the chopping block."

Seriously, that makes NO sense.


Never thought about a comeback to say to him, but that really just made my day. Now, I have something to go back at him with, and will surely win......

Again..... when the time comes...... for now..... the belly resident is a girl!


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoping4sumBBdust* 
Never thought about a comeback to say to him, but that really just made my day. Now, I have something to go back at him with, and will surely win......

Again..... when the time comes...... for now..... the belly resident is a girl!

Your post reallly made me think: The majority of intact men have NO idea how good they have it.

They're happy and fine being intact, but so many men have no idea what role the foreskin plays in their sex lives. I know I didn't, until I started reading anti-circ stuff. I just thought circ was a "snip" or "not snip" thing and figured the foreskin wasn't a bad thing, but it wasn't a life or death thing. Now that I know better however.....


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

My dh is partly circ'd. When he wanted our ds1 circumcised he thought there was only ONE way to do it. To us at the time, ALL circs were the same. Then later after finding out there were numerous ways to perform a circ and different outcomes of the procedure, DH had the nerves to say, "We'll make sure our next ds will have mine kind of circ." HELL NO!!! I stuck to my guns this time. I had done the research and now have enough of a backbone to spread the word. Guess what I did, (Probably for another thread but not looking for much praise right now) I handed a teenager a nocirc card, talked to her for at least 30min. This was at my gym. And yesterday I handed a pregnant first time lady expecting a boy at the bank a nocirc card! Cool huh! My DH is as much of a pro-GI activist as I am!!!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

DH is, also he wasn't at birth but he was a little older, not sure how much older. Originally his parents didn't want him circ'ed but then some complications developed and I know that his mom didn't have any experience in caring for an intact penis...so off it came! I swear my next boy will not be circ'ed...sadly ds is.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never been with an intact man either. Wish I had been, being I'd love to know the differences (you know what I mean).

DH is of course circ'd. As MIL says, she thought they had to be done back then.


----------



## mrskennedy (Dec 24, 2006)

DH is circ'ed and wishes he weren't. It was no trouble getting him to agree to a non-circ'ed DS, b/c he wishes MIL wouldn't have circ'ed him and let him make the decision on his own. He wouldn't have chosen it if he'd had a say in it.


----------



## Ocean2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dh-Intact
Ds-Intact

Hubby was a homebirth, so I think that is party why he's uncut. Ds was a homebirth too. Thankfully, I learned tons of important holistic info from my Aunt and Uncle who are both chiropractors...who knows we may have been like the many uninformed Americans about circ's!


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

Dh was cut as a baby.
Ds is intact...I put all the energy I could into persuading dh that we not cut him. Know what won him over in the end? Telling him that circing reduces the overall size of the penis anywhere from 10-25 percent. My ILs are horrified that I didn't have ds circed.

Anyhow, my son is the only boy I know of that is intact. All sons of my friends, as far as I know, have been cut. I myself have never seen an intact penis other than my son's and those in photographs. Not having ds cut is probably one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Dh is circ'd as are his six other brothers. My db's are circ'd and so is my dad. He did not want to circ my db's but the ped told them they had to. :sad


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoping4sumBBdust* 
I am sooooo happy I am preggers with a girl, because DH would want to circ _*even though he isnt*_







:







:
So, how do you beat that one? An intact adult male from Europe wanting to circ for social reasons. It honestly makes me sick to my tummy!!


Have you told him that the rates are falling in the US? What is it now? 57% are circed? Heck... that means almost half are left intact


----------



## tankgirlhi (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep dh is circ'd. Had a boyfriend a long time ago whose parents were from Germany and he was intact. Ds is most def intact.


----------

